# Hole In One ... Stableford



## BunkerBound (Jul 8, 2011)

Good Morning,

I was having a discussion with some friends about Stableford rules and we could not agree points if someone gets a hole in one on a Par 3.

I'm playing off a Handicap of 24 (Dont Laugh  ) and if I were to hit a hole in one on a par 3 I would get my shot for a Zero Score, is this possible??? How many points would you be given?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

BunkerBound said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I was having a discussion with some friends about Stableford rules and we could not agree points if someone gets a hole in one on a Par 3.
> 
> I'm playing off a Handicap of 24 (Dont Laugh  ) and if I were to hit a hole in one on a par 3 I would get my shot for a Zero Score, is this possible??? How many points would you be given?


For Stableford points you would get the points for 3 under par on a hole, or 5 points. It doesn't make any difference whether it's a net 2 on a par 5 or a net 0 on a par 3.


----------



## BunkerBound (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, much appreciated.

Now all iv'e got to do is hit a Hole In One


----------

